# Hampshire Vehicle Detailing - 400bp White Ford Sierra Sapphire Cosworth 65k MINTER



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

*Hampshire Vehicle Detailing - 400bhp White Ford Sierra Sapphire Cosworth 65k MINTER*

This week I had booked in my firends pride and joy, his mint sapphire cosworth with 65k on the clock running 400bhp.

He has owned the car for 3 and a bit years now and hardly ever drives it just for shows etc, which he is going to this weekend.

The car was already very tidy and always waxed and keep tip top just needed a good polish to cut back the oxidasion and remove the light swirls and to take the edge off some deeper RDS.

The car on arrival was already pretty clean so just a quick foam and wash, then out with the polyclay to remove and contamination and the previous protection.

Then on with the taping up and taking paint readings, pretty god alround with 130+ microns, the bonnet had fresh paint on it 4 yrs ago as it was a new bonnet this had been flatterned and had some bad sanding marks, which I improved greatly some still remained but 90% better.

Machining was done with 3m fc+ on a elite car care cutting pad then refined using menz ff on a red elite car care finishing pad.

Some 50/50 shots, hard to tell as the condition was already very good..




























Rear Qtr polished....









Once all the polishing was finished the car was given a thorough IPA wipedown.

The car was then given 2 coats of Dodo Juice Banana armour over 2 days and then finished with a Z8 wipedown, glass cleaned, exhaust polished, wheels sealed and tyres dressed.

Finished shots.























































some outside shots.








































































































































My dream car and its the first 1 i've worked on

Thanks for looking 
Paul​


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice work, though i dont think the wheels suit it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

Emerald Detailing said:


> Nice work, though i dont think the wheels suit it.


Thanks, I think its a love/hate combo.

I on the otherhand love it and WANT IT


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Damn thats a nice Ford! 

Loving that, nice work bud


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Fantastic work. With original wheels, lights and plates, it would be just perfect IMO.


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you for posting pics of such a fantastic car Paul... great 50/50 shots :thumb:

Personally I'd pop the standard rims back on but that's just me, I like 'em standard now, perhaps I'm getting old!


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

Dipesh said:


> Fantastic work. With original wheels, lights and plates, it would be just perfect IMO.


seconded

you've done a fantastic job and brought it up lovely, but the mods dont suit imo.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*Cozzilicious*

Hi Paul, as always great work indeed, just as we have come to expect and a beautiful finish. LSP Banana armour ??

Your dream car :doublesho ooops, you know you have upset the Gorgeous Green dont you. She's off to bed now with a long face now she knows you dont love her anymore.

All the best @ Team Face


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## clarkie34 (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice work.The wheels dont work with it though,either need to be bigger or different colour.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

Mr Face said:


> Hi Paul, as always great work indeed, just as we have come to expect and a beautiful finish. LSP Banana armour ??
> 
> Your dream car :doublesho ooops, you know you have upset the Gorgeous Green dont you. She's off to bed now with a long face now she knows you dont love her anymore.
> 
> All the best @ Team Face


Hi Mike

Yes thought i'd give banana armour a try out on the white seems to have worked out pretty well, was going to zaino z2 but need to restock as running low.

I've always had a soft spot for the Sierra don't know why, and the green beast WILL always be out of my price bracket.

Atb
Paul


----------



## dale205mills (Oct 26, 2006)

I no russell very well and that is one of the best sierra cosworth's out there, he is a big ford man ho will only buy the best and if there is any one out there with a classic ford and they want some one ho take's pride into there work to work on it, he is the man for the job.


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Lovely car, and great work!

As said above.... Banana Armour??


----------



## craig todd (May 17, 2009)

great work, iv'e owned a couple of cosworths and think that they should of come out the factory with comp mo's on:thumb:


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Dipesh said:


> Fantastic work. With original wheels, lights and plates, it would be just perfect IMO.


What he said :thumb:

Gorgeous none the less though.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i want, i want, i want, i want  :argie:


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

take it this will be at santa pod on sunday then? yipee


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

stunning m8, toptastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DreamScape (Dec 16, 2006)

clarkie34 said:


> Nice work.The wheels dont work with it though,either need to be bigger or different colour.


Totally agree with the rest of the comments. In my eyes the wheels don't suit the car, i think it makes the car look old.

Anyway, awesome work Hampshire :thumb:


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

mint
lottery win / garage / sorted


----------



## markcoznottz (Nov 13, 2005)

One of the tidiest sapph cossies about for sure, I tried to buy this car a few years ago but was beaten to it, not many minters left now.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

looks ok that!

guess you'd call that a "modern day classic"


----------



## csm (Sep 24, 2007)

Love it :thumb:

Makes me miss my old white saph cossie more and more :driver:


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

nice detail, car looks excellent, love the wheels personally. i think i a few nice tasteful mods can make a car the owners, a personal look.


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Jury's out on the mods but a beautiful piece of automotive history - bloody LOVE IT!  'tis a credit to you and the owner.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome.Amazing condition:argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice work but if it was standard I would like the car much much more. Shame most seem to be molested now.


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

I think thats a sweet car!!! and you've done some fantastic work on it!!!

As for the mods.... they should keep it up..... thats the idea of modding... turning a car into what *YOU* want..... not what others think it should look like!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments, 
Paul


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cracking job there lovley motor and amazing the difference u made!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work on a stunning car!:driver:

The mods suit it perfectly!:thumb:


----------

